# in auckland on 1st, anyone available to show off their ev?



## carrott (Aug 19, 2008)

Yep, email me at [email protected]


----------



## SteveWest (Apr 1, 2008)

Yes I will be back in Auckland by midday on the 1st. I am in Greenhithe.

s t e v e @ s e r a t o . c o m


----------



## zppz (May 18, 2008)

Hmm... I have penciled in the 1st to take a look at this one in Coromandel:
http://www.evalbum.com/1772

Depending on what time you are meeting up perhaps I could get there in time to tag along. Will email soon.


----------



## SteveWest (Apr 1, 2008)

I will be at my place in Greenhithe from 1pm onwards. Text 021450444 for the address. I have the Lithium MR2 Spyder http://www.diyelectriccar.com/garage/cars/100


----------



## linz (May 18, 2008)

thanks for showing your supercar today steve, boy racers dont know what they are missing.

sorry zppz, didnt have time to arrange a joint viewing.

i have some photos that i might upload with steves permission.

thanks tom for the offer, but only had time for 1 car before my flight today. hope to see it another day.


----------



## SteveWest (Apr 1, 2008)

Go ahead, post any photos you like.


----------



## zppz (May 18, 2008)

No worries linz. I went for a drive to Coromandel and took a look at Thomas's Starlet today. 

I am in Pukekohe so it's easy enough for me to see Steve or Tom's cars another time.


----------



## SteveWest (Apr 1, 2008)

linz, did you post any pics?


----------



## linz (May 18, 2008)

Here are the photos from the visit to see steve's mr2 spyder. There is the brusa and manzanita chargers. The evision meter on the dash. The warp motor and the lower pack of thundersky (about 70 total). on the motorway which it easily and quickly reached the speed limit. Steve with the car. Steve tells me the car is mostly complete and just needs some tidying up and suspension work. I cant remember the specs but sure steve will happy to provide.

The ride was phenomenal, instant acceleration, no noise apart from wind noise and little engine whine. have been in some turbos before but this was something else. wiped all doubt from my mind that evs are the way to go and gas cars start to look antique.


----------



## linz (May 18, 2008)

..some more photos...almost empty front bay apart from fairly loud vacuum pump and reservoir, motor and adaptor, on charge, and the zilla 1k. can email higher quality originals..


----------

